# Druckbereich



## Flashy (24. August 2004)

Hi all..

Ich hab eine Frage die jemand von euch bestimmt problemlos lösen kann..

Ich hab zum 1. mal auf Illu 10 eine Datei erstellt die ich nun Drucken will. Ich hab die Arbeitsfläche und noch einen gepunkteten inneren Bereich. So wenn ich nun Drucke, klar, kommt nur der gepunktete Bereich. 

Ich denk es liegt am Druckbereich, und da der Illu dem Geschäft ist, auf English (die studieren manchmal auch nichts) und ich den Illu  nicht kenn... Wo stelle ich diesen korrekt ein, um meine gesamte Arbeitsfläche zu drucken

Danke für eure kurze präzise Antwort

Thx


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. August 2004)

Hi,
ich habe zwar Illustrator CS, denke aber das sich hinsichtlich deines Problems da nicht soviel verändert hatt  , wenn du die gleiche Größe im Drucker einstellst wie deine Arbeitsfläche ist und du, siehe Anhang, sichtbare und druckbare Ebenen einstellst müßte eigentlich alles gedruckt werden.
Wenn du natürlich Objekte ausserhalb deiner Arbeitsfläche hast können diese nicht gedruckt werden.
Den Satz, „und da der Illu dem Geschäft ist, auf English (die studieren manchmal auch nichts) und ich den Illu nicht kenn... “ habe ich leider nicht so ganz verstanden.

MFG


----------



## Flashy (24. August 2004)

Hmmm.... Ich denk der Anhang würde mir helfen.

Der Satz war eh nicht so wichtig... 

Ich häng mal die Datei an, damit das Problem besser ersichtlich wird.

Wenn Fragen bitte Fagen!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. August 2004)

Ups da habe ich wohl was vergessen  .


----------



## Flashy (25. August 2004)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich speichere es nun einfach als *.pdf ab. Wenn ich nun Drucke kommt das gesamte Dokument aus dem Drucker. Aber im Illu hab ichs noch nicht erreicht...kommt aber irgendwann bestimmt noch..

See u


----------

